# Blue Marble Koi PK x Marble Koi HMPK



## seenbettadays (Dec 5, 2016)

Say hello to Zoolander and Zootopia! This is my first foray into breeding. I fell in love with these colors and their shape (though there is definitely room for improvement!). I just picked them up yesterday. They were both imported from a Thailand breeder. Currently they are in little quarantine tanks recovering from their journey. I have two 5 gallon tanks set up for them (though they are both finishing up their nitrogen cycle while the guys are in Q). This will be my log of this process.

Pairing: Blue and White Marble Koi PK male (he was advertised as HMPK but I don't think he is a full HM, maybe genes tho) x Blue White Marble Koi HMPK female.










Goals: To create a line of well formed, HMPK koi in the blue and white color markings. I want to breed out any red and reduce black as much as possible. I am going to call this particular line Qing Hua, or "Blue Flowers", after the inspiration of cobalt Chinese porcelain. 

Set Up:
- 10 gal spawning and fry grow out tank (to conserve space I hope to only use this for now)
- Two 5 gal home tanks for the parents
- Book shelf for jarred male juvies
- Two 2L bottles for home made BBS hatchery
- Adjustable valves to make hatchery
- Aquarium tubing for hatchery
- Sponge filter for fry tank

Still Needed:
- Jars. I was thinking of getting these plastic tubs? They are what I've seen restaurants put soup in. http://a.co/iuiyNDP (amazon link)
- Reptile Heat Tape. I haven't been able to source any locally so I'm probably gonna resort to buying online. Though my tank water is 80F without the heater in my house... I keep it pretty warm.
- Baby Brine Shrimp
- Air pump for hatchery
- Plants for fry tank (I hear most people use hornwart? My LFS doesn't carry it, but they do have anacharis)


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Beautiful fish! I don't know much about fish genetics but there are some on the forum who do. My odd thought was that I was at my local Dollar General last night and their Christmas decorations were 70% off, and they had lots of mason-type glass jars that were about 45 cents each after discount. Being glass they have excellent visibility, but of course they are heavier and more breakable than plastic, and they don't stack.


----------



## seenbettadays (Dec 5, 2016)

Oh that is good to know! I'll have to check out my local dollar store and see if they have anything super cheap. Though $20 for 50 deli cups seems pretty decent to me if all else fails  Thank you!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

32 oz cups are my personal go to qt and jars ^^ 

The best heat tape I can think of is flex watt it's what I'm going to order at tax time ^^ 

Brine shrimp go to eBay! I got a huge bag fro Thailand and yes it took 2 weeks but they Last forever

Air pump? Walmart

Hornwort? Look at this on eBay Hornwort - Live Aquarium Pond Aquatic Freshwater Plant - Tropical Fish FREE S&H | eBay
I've bought twice from this seller they are wonderful to work with


----------



## seenbettadays (Dec 5, 2016)

Alas, there isn't a walmart in my area and the local target doesn't sell stuff like that. I'll just pick up one next paycheck  Yeah I hear Flexwatt is good, I found it for sale on amazon so I'll probably give that a go. Thanks for the ebay link!  I'll check it out!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Your male has red wash, so you are going to have a hard time getting rid of it they look great though. his fins will grow in more I think they are about 4 months old ^^ 

He's a super delta so yes he has full hmpk genetics The body shape is absolutely beautiful


----------



## seenbettadays (Dec 5, 2016)

Are there any good guides on how to distinguish Delta, Super Delta, Half-Moon for plakats? I know HM is like a full half-circle, though I'm not too sure about the others.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

It's the same as for long finned varieties, it's about the angle between the edges that's all


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

oh my goodness, theyre adorable! Can't wait to see the spawn c:


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Subbing! Will definately snatch a bab or two, if this is successful.


----------



## royalbluehalfmoon78 (Jan 6, 2017)

they are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Mothercrow (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh! So beautiful! I have to know how this turns out!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

OP, are you in the US?
These wouldn't happen to be giants, would they?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Here! Super happy you went with this pair. When do you think you'll be spawning? I'll definitely want a baby if things work out and I have the room. I wish I could get a 20 gallon but my parents have set the limit right now at three tanks as we're trying to move...


----------



## seenbettadays (Dec 5, 2016)

Hopefish said:


> OP, are you in the US?
> These wouldn't happen to be giants, would they?


Yes I am in the US! California to be precise. They are medium sized 



ShadeSlayer said:


> Here! Super happy you went with this pair. When do you think you'll be spawning? I'll definitely want a baby if things work out and I have the room. I wish I could get a 20 gallon but my parents have set the limit right now at three tanks as we're trying to move...


For right now I am still keeping an eye on them. I probably will for about a week to make sure nothing funny happens (ich, velvet, fin rot, etc.) and that they have had enough time to de-stress from traveling. I will do my first spawn attempt after that! 

Here is a picture of Zoolander in his Q making happy bubbles 










Zootopia is quite spritely and swimming around, they seem to be doing well so far, so I have my hopes up. I need to set up the spawn tank and let the water age so it is ready when they are for some snoo snoo lol


----------

